# a question about www.eggbay.com



## uncleluke (Nov 23, 2002)

is that web site still up i tryed to go to it today and it said the page could not be displayed thing i try couple differant times and it did not work


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hey Luke! Long time no post .. eggbay changed the name .. the site is now at:

http://www.eggbid.com 


Hope things are going well for you.

Terry Whatley


----------



## uncleluke (Nov 23, 2002)

yeai know sorry but i do alot of baby sitting for my nieces one is 17 months and the other is 7 months and my sister works and her husband is in a work camp till june i like him and everything but he needs to grow up and stay out of trouble but i like babysitting them it is fun


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

Luke!!!

I've missed your posts on this site. They always add character to any discussion. I hope you're well.

Best, 
Marian


----------



## uncleluke (Nov 23, 2002)

yea i am very well cept really tired from babysitting i am gonna wait to have kids lol


----------

